# utilisation de l'iPad sans wifi



## JPD (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais utiliser un iPad professionnellement mais les endroits ou je travaille n'ont pas de reseau wifi.

Les gestionnaires du reseau ne souhaitent pas de wifi de facon constante pour des probleme de securite.

Existe t il des matriels portables et facilement configurables pour pouvoir me connecter au reseau local?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 techniquement parlant, n'importe quel point d'accès wifi ferait l'affaire.

Il faut pouvoir l'alimenter électriquement,  le connecter par câble Ethernet au réseau, et avoir l'accord des responsables du réseau si besoin.

La configuration ne concerne que la partie wifi, donc peut être faite une fois pour toutes.


----------



## lineakd (4 Mars 2013)

@jpd & renaud31, ou quelque chose comme le Novodio Plug'n Share.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Si c'est pour n'utiliser QUE la fonction point d'accès, il y a moins cher :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Nouveau-300M..._Extensions&hash=item3f1dbabc6d#ht_3649wt_914


----------



## JPD (4 Mars 2013)

Merci.

Pour le premier : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...ur-peripherique-de-stockage.html?b=21786&p=61

Si j'ai bien compris je peux aussi l'utiliser pour acceder a un disque USB?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Oui, mais attention le mode d'emploi indique que le volume raccordé doit être formaté en FAT32...

http://www.macway.com/download/notices/Novodio_PlugnShare.pdf


----------



## MiWii (4 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas bien compris si tu avais acc&#232;s &#224; un wifi limit&#233; en temps ou pas du tout acc&#232;s... 

Pour mon ipad mini wifi, j'utilise un hotspot 3G  pour diffuser la 3G en wifi vers 5 appareils, &#231;a fonctionne nickel.

Sinon j'ai aussi un cloud ftp, qui est diff&#233;rent de celui pr&#233;sent&#233; ici parce qu'il est sur batterie donc pas besoin de brancher le boitier sur une prise.


----------



## JPD (4 Mars 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris si tu avais accès à un wifi limité en temps ou pas du tout accès...
> 
> Pour mon ipad mini wifi, j'utilise un hotspot 3G  pour diffuser la 3G en wifi vers 5 appareils, ça fonctionne nickel.
> 
> Sinon j'ai aussi un cloud ftp, qui est différent de celui présenté ici parce qu'il est sur batterie donc pas besoin de brancher le boitier sur une prise.



Non j'ai besoin de me connecter au reseau ethernet local.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui, mais attention le mode d'emploi indique que le volume raccordé doit être formaté en FAT32...
> 
> http://www.macway.com/download/notices/Novodio_PlugnShare.pdf



Pas un probleme si on le sait...

Possible avec l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Ce dont tu as besoin est un "point d"accès wifi" c'est à dire un appareil à connecter par Ethernet au réseau local, et qui te créera un réseau wifi auquel tu pourras connecter ordi portable, iPad, iPhone.

Les 2 appareils cités plus haut ont 2 fonctions : point d'accès ou répéteur wifi d'un réseau sans fil existant.
C'est la première fonction qui t'intéresse.

Une borne Airport express ancienne mouture serait un bon choix : compacte, alim intégrée, prise USB compatible Mac...

L'appareil vendu par Macway a l'intérêt d'avoir une prise USB permettant la recharge d'un iPad.
Je ne sais pas si la prise USB d'un Airport délivre une puissance suffisante pour ça.


----------



## Larme (4 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est pas très clair dans tes propos, mais je comprends l'administrateur réseau qui ne veut pas de WiFi.
Mais t'autorisera-t-il à créer toi-même un réseau WiFi connecté au réseau local ?

Sinon, as-tu un Mac, connecté au réseau local via Ethernet qui permettrait de faire un point d'accès WiFi ? Sous PC, ça doit se faire aussi, mais je ne sais pas comment.


----------



## JPD (4 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce dont tu as besoin est un "point d"accès wifi" c'est à dire un appareil à connecter par Ethernet au réseau local, et qui te créera un réseau wifi auquel tu pourras connecter ordi portable, iPad, iPhone.
> 
> Les 2 appareils cités plus haut ont 2 fonctions : point d'accès ou répéteur wifi d'un réseau sans fil existant.
> C'est la première fonction qui t'intéresse.
> ...



J'en ai une, elle me sert a connecter ma chaine Hifi...

Elle peu donc marcher comme point d'acces wifi?

Le premier produit a aussi l'interet de permettre l'utilisation d'un DD externe.

je vais essayer avec ma borne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Bien sûr, une Airport Express fait un bon point d'accès wifi.

Il faut la configurer pour "créer un réseau" (tu choisis un nom de réseau et une clé de sécurité), la mettre en DHCP, et roule.

Il faut la mettre en mode "pont" : "partage Internet : désactivé", vu qu'il doit y avoir un routeur dans le réseau existant.


----------



## lineakd (4 Mars 2013)

@jpd, voici la notice de l'objet et il créer un réseau wifi "idea+" sans accès web qui te permet d'accéder à la clé usb.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259079/pqi-air-pen-un-routeur-wi-fi-qui-ressemble-a-un-ipod-shuffle


----------

